# New project



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

I started planing a new project today its gonna be a 120 gallon tank built into the headboard of my bed.







what u guys think?


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds cool! What are you going to put in it?

It would be kinda spooky to sleep with flesh eating P's right over your head


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

lol yea i know. im gonna have 3 red bellys and a pacu and a common pleco i have all the now in a 100 gallon the just babies


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

insomnia said:


> It would be kinda spooky to sleep with flesh eating P's right over your head


Especially if you live in an earthquake prone area!!!









The idea sound good man, but dont do it. I've done that awhile back and the noise of the filter, water, and other things drove me insane and didnt get much sleep.


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

Ooops 10 gallon


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

uhhhh sounds cool i guess but id be kinda paranoid sleeping with piranha above me


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

yea i know i have to get silent run ones for it. which arnt silent but there pretty quit and my tank it like a foot from my bed and im used to it now.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

wutever floats ur boat dude...u shouldnt ask us just do wut u wanna do cuz in the end ur the one that makes the decision








(garnetts game face)


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol im gonna have my 8 foot tanks right next to my bed


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

How the hell are you going to clean it????


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

uhh..pick up the mattress


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I can;t wait to see pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> uhhhh sounds cool i guess but id be kinda paranoid sleeping with piranha above me


 Not necessarily the piranha's that would make me nervous - hundreds of pounds of water, rock and gravel hurt more than any piranha can...









Anyways, it's your decision - good luck with it, and keep us updated, eh?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I know this sounds stupid, but I'm serious here... how do you plan on having sex in that bed? I assume you're not going to mount the tank actually inside the headboard (I hope not, your headboard isn't going to hold 1200 pounds) but behind it with the headboard cut out and put flush with the tank front so it looks like it's mounted inside so, what do you think is going to happen when you're giving it to the old lady? Headboards move quite a bit (I fucked up the drywall behind mine to attest to this fact) so if you try and sillicone the headboard to the tank it will break apart and if you just leave it unsilliconed/attached the board will likely shift around and smack into your tank probably breaking it. It's not really the best position for a fish tank if you want to look at your fish anyway and like I said, that bed is going to have to be off limits to the ladies if you do it that way.


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

no not acttally on my bed. my bed has no hashead board. couse my and my last girlfriend broke it(true) so i gonna make a new one and put a fish tank on it


----------



## darkness (Feb 14, 2004)

u hav 3 reds and a pacu in a 10 gall atm? ditch the pacu, u know it will grow to 36"+ rite ?

get rid of it asap, and get 3 more reds for the 120.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the noise man, i dont know how loud a under gravel filter would be but i imagine it would be

the quitest. what kind of head board do you have is it one of those cabinet made of some nice oak type

of jobs or something, cause if you are in a earth quake prone area i wouldnt do it

be kinda shitty to be taken out by a fish tank


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i have my tank 6feet from my bed with my 2 penguin 330s... they're not that loud but when the water line gets low the splashing noise is kinda annoying


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck


----------

